# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Ошибка Apache 2.4 и 1С 8.3.9 (permission denied)

## vital105

Добрый день!

Apache настроил, в 1С веб-сервер опубликовал.
Но при попытке браузером зайти на localhost/base пишет:
_Error loading file-based infobase support componentsError when loading component 'help'File access error '/home/user/folder/base'. 13(0x0000000D): Permission denied_

Насколько понимаю, если заходить через браузер, то файлами базы "руководит" пользователь www-data. Ему даны права на папку с базой. И всеравно не хочет.

Уже даны права на папку всем


```
chmod 777
```

И всеравно не хочет.

*Подскажите, кто чем может :)*

----------


## vital105

Решено. Оказалось, что у папки Dropbox свои права. Нужно было поменять 700 на 755.
Мож кому поможет ))

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Решено. Оказалось, что у папки Dropbox свои права. Нужно было поменять 700 на 755.
> Мож кому поможет ))


Завуалировано, а что база в папке Dropbox? Нафиг если по вебке публикуешь, в локалке и так увидет по IP а внешний по белому стучаться будет.

----------


## vital105

Dropbox для облачного бэкапа с  версионированием фалов. Хотя изначально это был запасной вариант, если с веб-сервером не получится.

----------


## lekhaplaton

Прикольно:), но он может сильно притуплять работу базы. Задумка интересная, но я бы архивацию на обменник сделал.

----------


## vital105

Так и есть. Дропбокс часть ресурсов берет на себя, и постоянно проверяет файлы, которые используются.
Может тогда подскажешь какие есть хорошие обменники для этого :) Сервачок с рейдом будет позже.

----------


## lekhaplaton

Лучше сервака ток РИБ. Или VPN подними.

----------

vital105 (07.04.2017)

----------


## vital105

Прочитал и понял глупость своего вопроса ))
Спасибо за совет. Буду действовать.

----------

